# Bear Byron Ferguson Patriot For Sale



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a RH Bear Byron Ferguson Patriot "Hybrid" longbow (R/D limbs). The specs are AMO 64", 55# @ 28". This bow is Fast Flight friendly and currenly has a D97 string on it that works well. This bow is smooth, very fast and quiet. The bow has been used, but never abused. Many of the folks here can vouch for its condition and everything else I've said about it. It is for sale due to the fact that I never shoot it anymore and somebody could put it to good use. This would make someone an excellent hunting bow.

Price is $250 face to face.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 1, 2010)

photos


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 1, 2010)

too heavy fer me ....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2010)

schleylures said:


> photos



You've seen it!



Nugefan said:


> too heavy fer me ....




Wimp!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, is being Left Handed a suitable excuse? LOL


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Well, is being Left Handed a suitable excuse? LOL



Yep.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 1, 2010)

Sounds like a nice bow at a good price.  Too bad I'm broke and only shoot recurves


----------



## Dennis (Apr 1, 2010)

Ive seen this bow and it is nice it would be a good deal for someone


----------



## gurn (Apr 4, 2010)

Add one more sissy to the list. Too heavy for me.

But I do like that bow.


----------



## kotchman (Apr 4, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Well, is being Left Handed a suitable excuse? LOL



That's my excuse too i'd take that in a heart beat if i were a righty... even if it is a little light for me


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 4, 2010)

decisions, decisions.....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2010)

I am sorry that I've been too sorry to make some pictures and post them.

To make up for that, the bow will be making a personal appearance at the NGTA shoot on Sunday, 4/11 from 1:00 p.m. until closing. You can see it/hold it/shoot it/buy it there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2010)

Gene, we're sure sorry that you're sorry too!!!!


----------



## Setira (Apr 5, 2010)

I am interested in the bow. Al33 has been trying to get me to come over and get fitted for a bow. I am not sure if it is the correct size or not.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 6, 2010)

I will trade you some eggs for it


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2010)

dpoole said:


> I will trade you some eggs for it



Not if I don't bring em .....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got some photos up.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

That is one sleek looking longbow!

Too heavy for me but I think you won't have a problem selling it!
El


----------



## dutchman (Apr 24, 2010)

Still got it.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 24, 2010)

Reminds me of a tea pot -  short and stout...

But its a nice "long"bow for the money.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 24, 2010)

I cant believe this bow is still for sell it is a good bow at a great price


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 25, 2010)

Sitting on my hands in the corner!!!!! 

Great Bow 
Great Price 
No I am not Getting it!!!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 25, 2010)

If interested in a trade Me and daddy will put in DPoole. It will take both of us to put him in he box for delivery, oh we will throw muddy in also.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 25, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> Sitting on my hands in the corner!!!!!
> Great Bow
> Great Price
> No I am not Getting it!!!



STEADY.....STEADY....JUST.... SAY....! 

NO....!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 25, 2010)

He's thinking about it


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep.....He ..... Is.....!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 25, 2010)

Dennis said:


> He's thinking about it



No I am not 
No I am not 

I do not need another Bow!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 26, 2010)

Now BK, you know that "want" and "need" are two entirely different things.  Its not always about what you "need".  Sometimes (like this time) its about what you want.  So why don't you just end the torment and go ahead and add it to your collection?  ;-)


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 26, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> No I am not
> No I am not
> 
> I do not need another Bow!!




sure you do....repeat after me....I want this bow!! I want this bow!! I want this bow!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2010)

Bow is sold pending the meeting and funds.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 26, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Bow is sold pending the meeting and funds.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 26, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Bow is sold pending the meeting and funds.



NOT TO ME!!!

Congrats to the New owner,


----------



## Dennis (Apr 27, 2010)

Just remember if you want it more than 3 times you need it!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 29, 2010)

The bow is sold and should be at its new home by now. Thanks to all who inquired and thanks to Mike. 

Hopefully we will also gain a new member at NGT due to this deal being finalized.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 29, 2010)

cool


----------



## 308-MIKE (Apr 30, 2010)

hey gene, thanks for the bow. it looks better than i expected. i'm eager to get started using it. i plan on keeping your number in my phone for questions if you don't mind. i've been reading the posts and sticky's, here for many months, and truly appreciate everyones opinions and knowledge. i have more questions than i have time to write. i hope to get to meet some of you at some shoots, and pick your brains. i went to 3rivers website, and looked at the books to purchase. i read the intro's and reviews, so i wanted to get your ideas. i've seen byron ferguson on tv and will get his book,"become the arrow". i also like all the reviews on,"shooting the stickbow" by anthony camera. what are some of your opinions on these or other books? and, will reading too many books by different authors be confusing (ie different forms or philosophies)?
thanks in advance
mike


----------



## Dennis (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good plan and Gene will be a good one to learn from, also you living in marietta you may live close to the master longbowman Al and i know he will be glad to help you


----------

